# Need help with the suzuki book please



## Hanspwnz

Hi, I'm completely new to the violin, and reading notes... I understand that a note on the E string looks like a "normal" note, just upside down. Now the book says I should play those notes on the A string. How is that possible? 

This book is quite confusing  Maybe I should get another one..

Also: what does the small black dots above a note mean?

Thanks


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Play the E on the A string with your fourth finger. A small black dot above a note usually means staccato which usually means short and detached which can usually be played on the violin in various ways but you need to ask a better person than me because I don't play the violin.


----------



## Hanspwnz

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Play the E on the A string with your fourth finger. A small black dot above a note usually means staccato which usually means short and detached which can usually be played on the violin in various ways but you need to ask a better person than me because I don't play the violin.


Ok thanks a lot for your help.

Also, when untightening the bow, how loose should it be?

Thx D;


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Hanspwnz said:


> Ok thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> Also, when untightening the bow, how loose should it be?
> 
> Thx D;


The hair can't be so loose that it looks like it's going to fall out, it should just be touching the stick of the bow.

Like this (or maybe just a tiny bit more):


----------

